# Miley Cyrus – ziert sie bald den Playboy?



## Mandalorianer (26 Nov. 2010)

* Miley Cyrus – ziert sie bald den Playboy? 
​*
Erst kürzlich feierte sie ihren 18. Geburtstag (23.11.), nun können es offenbar viele kaum erwarten, Miley Cyrus noch freizügiger als gewohnt zu bewundern. Der US-Kanal Fox News wollte von Playboy-Gründer Hugh Hefner wissen, ob der Teenie-Star Chancen hat, sein Heft zu zieren.

Darauf gab er eine Antwort, die bei Lesern ein bisschen Hoffnung aufkeimen lässt: „Ganz einfach, eigentlich will sie jeder im Heft sehen. Wir machen das davon abhängig, wer der heißeste Star des Monats ist.“

Zuzutrauen ist Miley der Schritt zu mehr Offenherzigkeit schon. Und laut eigener Aussage tauge sie sowieso nicht als Vorbild für Kinder und Jugendliche.* Falls Hugh wirklich anklopft, wird sie sich dann trauen?
*



*Meine Meinung ist... sie ist zwar ein verrückter Teen 
aber das wird sie nicht machen denk Ich
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2010)

Dafür ist sie zu gut im Geschäft. Wenn der Ruhm sinkt, wird sie wohl eher an sowas denken


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (26 Nov. 2010)

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass sie's macht, aber wär echt nett, wenn sie's machen würde


----------



## mexx102 (26 Nov. 2010)

sie wirds nicht machen, geld hat sie genug u ausserdem hab ich mal in einem interview von ihr gelesen, d sie sich niemals ausziehen würde weil sowieso genug paparazzi pics v ihr im netz rumschwirren


----------



## Kalun (27 Nov. 2010)

Schön wärs aber schon


----------



## Q (29 Nov. 2010)

ich würde das Heft nicht kaufen  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> ich würde das Heft nicht kaufen  :thx:



Musste ja auch nicht, die Bilder kommen ja hier frei Haus


----------



## Rover01 (9 Dez. 2010)

Ich denke, sie wird's nicht tun. Zu konservative Erziehung.

Obwohl - nett wär's schon


----------



## beachkini (9 Dez. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Musste ja auch nicht, die Bilder kommen ja hier frei Haus



ne, glaube eher nicht. sind playboy pix hier nicht verboten?


----------



## dzocker (12 Dez. 2010)

Wäre zwar schön, glaube aber nicht, dass sie es macht


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Dez. 2010)

das paßt nicht in das gegenwärtige Karrierestadium, der Bruch mit dem Teenie-Image wäre zu groß und das "ältere Image" ist noch nicht fundiert genug. 

Nehme an, da würden ihre Vertragsfirmen noch mitzusprechen haben, das kann denen auf Jahre das ganze Geschäft kaputt machen ! 

aber interessant wäre es trotzdem .....


----------

